# Beanie Baby Box ( Must Read)



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So this has been a long time trick of betta breeder's. You no the one's that keep 100's and 100's of bettas. Ive even seen some people drill hole's and make a drip system with them. But me i just do 100% water change's. I do have a drip system but not made out of beanie baby box's. Anyway they do not cost that much and they give for plenty of room. So it can be a home for ever or just untill the betta sell's but either way he will be happy.

Here i will post some picture's i found on the net im trying to get my camera working. Think my girl broke it when she took it to the beach. dam!!









Beanie baby box's side by side.










Diagram of beanie baby box











More bettas in beanie baby box


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Whats a beanie baby box?


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

those ^^
theyre boxes people put their beanie babies in so everyone can see how rare they are


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry I should have said what are they used for lol. Ahh beanie baby soft toys, I havent seen one of those for years lol. 

Seems like a good idea for raising bettas, I have been doing a lot of research for the past few weeks on the cheapest ways to breed bettas and this seems like a manageable way.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Great tip. I order mine from ebay the sellers name is *mdog0202*. Fast shipping.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah i like using them it's pretty much what they use a the show's. They work real nice..


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're good for the short term and I wouldn't mind using them to house fry but for long term I don't think they're the best housing.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have the hook up on getting the bennie baby box. The guy i used to get them from is not around i guess. I cant find him so before i go looking on ebay or whatever. i didn't no if someone had a hook up or website..


----------

